
Bing is blank? - rljy
https://www.bing.com/
======
MrZongle2
Upside: renders quickly and identically in all browsers.

~~~
elwell
Actually, it doesn't 'render'. Looking in dev tools, it's a 404.

~~~
kyrra
You can still return any page data you'd like with a 404 status. They are
returning with a Content-Length of 0, so no page is sent. So it is rendering
properly, it's rendering nothing.

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Don't most browsers present a default 404 page?

------
ggchappell
HTTPS gets me a blank page. The no-S version works fine:

[http://www.bing.com/](http://www.bing.com/)

~~~
jekdoce
Same here, [http://www.bing.com](http://www.bing.com) works fine.

------
bparsons
The bigger question here is: Why were you looking at Bing to begin with? It
has probably been like this for months.

~~~
chrischen
5 people couldn't do their searches today.

~~~
mef
Interestingly enough, according to Alexa bing.com is #10 ranked site in the
US, #22 worldwide.

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/bing.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/bing.com)

~~~
FrankenPC
#10 in the search engine world might as well not exist.

~~~
adamnemecek
It's #10 of all sites, not just search engines.

~~~
FrankenPC
OOPS! That's not a bad number at all then.

------
terabytest
That's the latest redesign. Microsoft are going for an increasingly
minimalistic trend.

~~~
jon_kuperman
Yep, expect 100% blank iPhone's coming in IOS 8.

~~~
Aaronn
90% blank iPhones 100% blank Zunes

------
C1D
I really like the new design, very good example of the new minimalist trend
and "flat" look. It is really able to convey all the value I see in Bing in
such a simple and minimalistic design.

Best move Microsoft has made since Windows XP.

~~~
sixothree
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6937698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6937698)

~~~
C1D
My comment was sarcastic, I know that it's just a bug.

~~~
sixothree
So was mine.

------
kirkbackus
[https://bing.com/](https://bing.com/) works fine, but
[https://www.bing.com/](https://www.bing.com/) doesn't work.

~~~
mapleoin
[https://bing.com](https://bing.com) redirects to
[http://www.bing.com](http://www.bing.com).
[https://www.bing.com](https://www.bing.com) doesn't redirect. It's just
sloppy.

~~~
jevinskie
Ugh, an SSL-stripping redirect? Poor form!

------
Geee
“Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there
is nothing left to take away.”

– Antoine de Saint-Exupery

------
sixothree
How does a story like this with all of the comment circle-jerking make it to
the top of hacker news? I really wish I could down vote stories.

~~~
colanderman
There's been a LOT of uninteresting shit on the front page the past couple
days. I consider them off-topic and flag them. Stories such as:

* How to defend yourself when your photo is ridiculed on Reddit (this has what to do with startups or technology?)

* Protesters charged with 'Terrorism Hoax' for too much glitter on their banner (same here)

* Amazon issues "Choking Hazard" warning for Testable JavaScript (the Daily WTF is that way →)

* this one (oh noes a 404 somewhere on teh interwebs, let's crack jokes)

all deserve flagging for being off-topic.

~~~
sixothree
But what really bugs me is that all of the top level comments should be nested
under one single comment labelled "silly one liners".

------
brokenparser
[https://duckduckgo.com/](https://duckduckgo.com/)

Problem solved.

~~~
pmelendez
Doesn't ddg use bing underneath?

~~~
killertypo
DDG is a meta engine, it uses a multitude of search providers.

------
mbesto
404 apparently

    
    
      curl -I https://www.bing.com
      HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found

------
bluecalm
It's not much of a challenge to beat Google at UI design but I am happy Bing
team is constantly widening the gap.

First the reason I started using it: Google introducing ridiculously frequent
captchas for VPN users.

Now there is an option to choose local/international search with one click
instead of diving into constantly changing settings menu when using Google.

Also disabling adult filter without logging in is kinda handy and one would
think basic privacy feature. Google is becoming more and more user hostile
with every change and I like Bing more and more.

~~~
tobyjsullivan
I like Google atm because it works ;)

------
madsushi
We found him: timthelion is the one person that actually uses Bing.

~~~
huhtenberg
Psst .. DDG uses Bing. As does Facebook.

~~~
character
as do Yahoo and Siri

------
caiob
MS should reward you for noticing, rarely anyone actually goes onto bing.com

~~~
jaredsohn
I know your post was said in jest, but bing is ranked #22 on Alexa and #10 in
the US.
([http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/bing.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/bing.com))
and gets over 17% of search marketshare.

The top sites, if people are curious:
[http://www.alexa.com/topsites](http://www.alexa.com/topsites)

~~~
adrianoconnor
I think it ranks highly for the same reason that MSN.com used to rank highly
(I think MSN was even the number 1 site for a time); I.E., It has nothing to
do with actual hard-earned popularity, and everything to do with default
settings in IE.

~~~
jaredsohn
Bing is also the search engine for popular sites such as Yahoo and Facebook
and the default search engine for Siri.

------
heydenberk
The flattest UI.

~~~
FrankenPC
It's modern hyper-minimalism. GENIUS!

------
Blahah
best it's ever looked

------
foolproof
[https://ssl.bing.com](https://ssl.bing.com) is where they host "secure"
content at, apparently. [1]

[1]
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=site%3Assl.bing.com](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=site%3Assl.bing.com)

------
kintamanimatt
For posterity:
[http://i.imgur.com/mb3bpwJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/mb3bpwJ.png)

------
antr
Less is more? [http://d.pr/i/FhLN](http://d.pr/i/FhLN)

------
elwell
Seems to be an SSL problem.

~~~
adrianoconnor
Technically, SSL is still working fine. The 404 page-not-found result is
delivered over the secure channel :)

I know nothing about the Microsoft Bing servers, but my stab-in-the-dark guess
would be that somebody changed something on the load-balancers that handle SSL
termination, and now they're proxying to the wrong pool of back-end servers.

------
alex_young
Link to previous discussion on subject:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5576041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5576041)

------
patdennis
I'm only getting the problem on https...
[http://www.bing.com/](http://www.bing.com/) works for me.

------
kriswill
bing doesn't do SSL. Possible reasons:

1\. Microsoft is cheap. SSL/TLS encryption of content requires a little more
processing power. 2\. The Bing API doesn't support HTTP/S. Could be a JSONP
limitation. 3\. Conspiracy Theory: Microsoft wants to fill up NSA's snooping
storage archive, so they can sell them more Windose and SQL servers.

------
jaibot
Microsoft's CEO is not going to be happy.

~~~
Raphael
Good thing that they fired their CEO.

------
ScotterC
I noticed this a while ago that it doesn't load with https. Can't believe they
still haven't fixed that.

------
ferrouswheel
Preparing for a white Christmas.

------
neoterics
Wow, these companies are really overdoing their minimalist design nowadays.

------
pvnick
Someone wrote the index controller in php and deployed a syntax error

~~~
ajmurmann
I would be rather surprised if MS used PHP and not ASP

~~~
ToastyMallows
They actually use a LAMP stack. /s

------
magicseth
Brought to you by the NSA

------
j-rom
They're taking their flat UI a little too seriously.

------
jborden13
At least it'll be Internet Explorer compatible.

------
tlongren
As it should be.

------
frankyurban
HTTPS?

------
skwirl
It's back now.

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Not here. I like the new minimalistic design

------
hernan604
kiko: Its a cow eating grass

